# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [SOLVED] Need Security penetration - BackTrack vs nUbuntu

## Jestersage

Now that I have a good laptop (IBM T40, yay) I can atcually install a penetration oriented OS. The problem is that i have three choice:
a) BackTrack (Ubuntu based, but moving to Debian)
b) nUbuntu (Ubuntu based, duh)
c) Use the installed 9.04 and install all good security penetration package. No idea what to install.

Can someone which distribution will be the best method? If c), can you also please tell me what are the good tools for security penetration/hacking?

----------


## __p1n__

Considering your option c comment (no idea what to install) I would suggest option a.

----------


## jayhags

I ran across this blog post the other day...

http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/nub...in-ubuntu.html

looks like you can do b) and c)

----------


## ukripper

Or try this - http://anonymityanywhere.com/incognito/

----------


## Sarmacid

I would go with backtrack since it's got a lot of the good stuff already installed.

----------


## ApEkV2

> Considering your option c comment (no idea what to install) I would suggest option a.


awesome

----------


## edenCC

I'd choose BT as well. It's more dedicated than the other ones. What you need to do should be to get familiar with it.

----------


## update_manager

> Now that I have a good laptop (IBM T40, yay) I can atcually install a penetration oriented OS. The problem is that i have three choice:
> a) BackTrack (Ubuntu based, but moving to Debian)
> b) nUbuntu (Ubuntu based, duh)
> c) Use the installed 9.04 and install all good security penetration package. No idea what to install.
> 
> Can someone which distribution will be the best method? If c), can you also please tell me what are the good tools for security penetration/hacking?


What are you trying to test? A database? Mail servers?

----------


## cprofitt

BackTrack -- the question is do you want to install or use a LiveCD.

----------


## Jestersage

> BackTrack -- the question is do you want to install or use a LiveCD.


Thanks to everyone. Seems like that will be the option. And I will be installing it.




> What are you trying to test? A database? Mail servers?


My own network and anything I can get my hand on (with consent of course). It's for education purpose ultimately.

----------


## update_manager

> My own network and anything I can get my hand on (with consent of course). It's for education purpose ultimately.


I'd recommend Ubuntu + Backtrack and a usb key to transfer files. Backtrack wins in number of tools, but some of them are older versions and can't be updated easily.

----------

